# Imperial Guard SWAT Team



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

I started to build these guys about a year ago, although I haven't had the chance to paint them. I wanted them to look like a Police Tactical Team. Let me know what you think.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

*APC Transport*

Here is their ride, I tried to go more military style with the transport for some character. :victory:


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks great mate I tried something like that once but the only miniture i made I painted up and promptly lost...... me be looking at my little brother about it though
Anyway looks great cant wait to see them painted

Sniper


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

5th pic down the one drawing his pistol is probably better.

Sniper


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks sweet! Just a question, are those FW bits good? i've been considering buying that cadian pack for a while now...

Hurry and get to Painting now so we can see them finished :biggrin:

Good luck,
Lud.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Ludoldus said:


> Looks sweet! Just a question, are those FW bits good? i've been considering buying that cadian pack for a while now...
> 
> Hurry and get to Painting now so we can see them finished :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Yes, they're the forge world parts mixed in with SM Scout legs, plastic card and green stuff. The FW Parts are excellent, I suggest picking them up. Have a good day...


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

looks great so far.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice. scout legs look good.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats some very nice work there, the combination of all the parts works amazingly well. I can just imagine these guys as the Arbites Heavy Backup. Painted them yet?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

They're Forge World-tastic!


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Sweet. Post up painted ones soon!!! k:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Good stuff there, I like them.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The model in the middle taking his gun out is pretty good. Nice officer type figure. Not that my officers carry pistols.

Any idea what colour schem you will be using?


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

those are pretty awesome. i love conversions.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

look good,I like them


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

humakt said:


> The model in the middle taking his gun out is pretty good. Nice officer type figure. Not that my officers carry pistols.
> 
> Any idea what colour schem you will be using?


I've been struggling between OD Green BDUs or Navy Blue BDU's with black gear and vests...Any suggestion would be welcome. Basically I'm torn between LAPD SWAT Colors or LA Sheriff's Office SWAT colors....


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

i've always preferred black and blue for police and urban combat units, but that's just me.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

LAPD SWAT hands down buddy. Blue Urban BDU would look sweet on these guys


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd go for the blue as well. Would look excellent.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

They look a bit like starship troopers.

Excellent job mate, can't wait to see them painted


----------



## Templar Mikeel (May 11, 2008)

Really great conversion in there. Can't wait to see them painted.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

These are pretty ballin' dude. So those are scout legs? I've been looking for a mean way to make some Hardened Veterans and those legs my be it.

Do scout arms and legs fit/look right with Cadian torsos?


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

QuietEarth said:


> These are pretty ballin' dude. So those are scout legs? I've been looking for a mean way to make some Hardened Veterans and those legs my be it.
> 
> Do scout arms and legs fit/look right with Cadian torsos?


Thanks for the feedback. The legs fit pretty well, the arms just look to big and a little out of place. I just used the Cadian Arms and built up the gloves and elbow pads with green stuff. Additionally shave off the Cadian Belt buckle and slap on a small piece of plastic card to give it the appearance of a little extra armor.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice work here...I actually tried something similar after seeing a short tutorial in an issue of White Dwarf a while back. Only criticism I can find to make-and I realize it's probably a bit late for this-is that I might have considered replacing the stock barrels with lengths of plastic rod or wire. Very nice work though...very nice indeed! :victory:

Oh, and the black/blue scheme sounds a winner to me...


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

i can give you one tip, the one with the lasgun over his crotch, that gun needs one of two things: either a strap, or a better place to be situated.


----------



## delta555 (May 27, 2008)

yeah the pistol drawing and shield is awsome


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Those rule! Excellent work, man! Can't wait to see them painted!

Repped for awesomeness.
-Dirge


----------

